# Ugly flower pot



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2014)

I was scrounging at my honey hole last weekend and found some dry, cracked and warty chunks of African Sumac. I took one home and turned this. A hard and dusty turn, but I was thrilled when the oil hit it. I will have to get some more. about 13 wide and 11 tall. The walls are probably close to an inch thick, and I bet it weighs about ten pounds, (not a delicate piece) It is not a real exciting shape, but I was trying to keep most of the shape near the exterior of the log, as that was where the warts and figure were (the pith was down the center) Looks like a flower pot to me....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 6, 2014)

I love everything about it. You did a fantastic job Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 6, 2014)

Exceptional piece, Barry! Now you need some ugly flowers to go in it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2014)

Barry the wood is awesome and I like the shape even if the figure had gone deep. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 6, 2014)

Barry, some pieces are just right to leave heavy walled, and this would be one of those. Good call! I think the excitement of getting the finish on what may look somewhat lifeless and then jump out at you is one of those things that keeps woodworkers of all types hooked. Great gnarly character in this one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2014)

Barry - I love it. I agree with Kevin on the shape. It is a bold and different piece. Well done my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2014)

Barry, that is good-looking! Makes me think of a tiger the way it is striped! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome looking pot Barry ! Lots going on in the figure . Like the natural indents

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome Barry! Excellent piece of wood for the turn. I think you should fill it with gold coins and stash it at a end of a rainbow!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you have a special rest or how did you get the bottom out and finished. if you don't mind me asking and giving the free lesson.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2014)

Bluestingray said:


> Do you have a special rest or how did you get the bottom out and finished. if you don't mind me asking and giving the free lesson.


Thanks everyone! Gerry, on a big piece like this, I usually screw it to a face plate and leave it there for the entire turn. Jaws and screw chucks just cant take the beating. I try to leave enough at the bottom so I can part it off without hitting the screws. I part it straight off, then I use double sided tape and attach a circle template centered on the bottom ( I have quite a collection of sizes) and use a pattern bit on the router table to make a recess. Gets the job done. As I've said before, I'm not a turning purest

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2014)

That came out great. Nice job Barry...real nice.


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 7, 2014)

Barry, I think you've unrated this one. There is nothing ugly about it...especially the shape. Now, I'm guilty as much as the next guy (if not more) for turning the same shape over and over. And I don't always comment on bowls, especially if it is a usual shape. I think you nailed this one. It isn't ordinary. Oddly enough, it SHOULD be. I mean, it is very pleasing to the eye. The curves flow. And I really like the lip. I'm sure you aren't the first to turn this shape, but it isn't done all that often. And I'm loving it. Pat yourself on the back for not only choosing this piece of wood, but on an excellent job on the shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 9, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Barry, I think you've unrated this one. There is nothing ugly about it...especially the shape. Now, I'm guilty as much as the next guy (if not more) for turning the same shape over and over. And I don't always comment on bowls, especially if it is a usual shape. I think you nailed this one. It isn't ordinary. Oddly enough, it SHOULD be. I mean, it is very pleasing to the eye. The curves flow. And I really like the lip. I'm sure you aren't the first to turn this shape, but it isn't done all that often. And I'm loving it. Pat yourself on the back for not only choosing this piece of wood, but on an excellent job on the shape.


Thanks Mike! as an FYI, in Woodbarter vernacular, Ugly is a positive statement, Like when teens say something is "sick", In other words I was being rather prideful when I called it ugly


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahhhhh, like when we were kids and said, "That's BAD!" when we meant it was good. That drove my dad NUTS!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Nov 9, 2014)

You should never put yourself down over what you create. It is something that you created, if you don't like porportions of it, define those areas that _you _think need improvement and work them into the next piece. Your shape is good, there is a continuous curve, you have a nice lip on the top and base that fits nicely with the overall size. With a 1" wall thickness, it _might _a _little_ thick but again it needs to be in proportioned to the over all size.

You did great, just keep turning and getting better with each piece.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it's a beauty! It's fantastic wood, and it's a great shape... Not much to improve from my perspective.


----------

